# False pregnancy???



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

I am dog sitting a 1.5yr old who supposedly had a false pregnancy b4 the owners got her at beg of year.
within the last few wks(maybe a mo) i noticed the other dogs who were fixed were acting interested in her back end but i didnt see any blood.
approx 1 month ago she had escaped a few nights.
within the last week and half or two,her nipples got bigger.then 2 of em looked "full".
then yesterday i noticed milk leaking.she does look a little fatter but not pregnant looking(maybe there is only 1 or 2 pups tho?
we are assuming it is a false pregnancy because IF she was pregnant she would only be at maybe day 30 and this would be too soon to leak milk???
could she have gotten pregnant when she escaped and be having an early "premature birth/labor"?? i just dont wanna wake up to dead pups cuz they were born too soon 
she is very active,hungry,loving and only possesive of her rawhides.
i know the only answer is to take to vet but im working and probably couldnt get her in until next week so i thought id see what u guys say
thank you!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats odd, I thought the milk comes in just a day before pups or around that time but not after 30 days, I thought they carry for like 56 to 59 days?
Thats odd, good luck, I have heard of animals having false pregnancy thought?


----------

